# Tudor



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Was given this to fix by my dad at the weekend, so thought I'd combine photos of it with something watch related.

All taken on an Olympus EM10 with 12-40 f2.8. Mostly using the digital 2x teleconverter.

Watch has a broken stem but once de-cased, a quick turn of the ratchet wheel it fired into life. 

Tudor by Alex Bennett, on Flickr

Rolex by Alex Bennett, on Flickr

Tudor by Alex Bennett, on Flickr


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow. Lovely!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent result! :thumbsup:


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Thanks all 

Getting back into photography a little. And snagged a crown for this for a song, so it'll be getting fitted soon.


----------

